# Advice on dog-friendly flooring please!



## FionaM12 (17 December 2011)

In the New Year I plan to replace my shabby carpet and torn lino. I'd thought of that laminated wood stuff which seems to be fairly practical but not too expensive.

However, I went round to someone's house who has it, and took my staffie cross Bobby. Poor old Bobs was all over the place, skidding about and slipping on the floor. 

Does anyone here have flooring like that? And do your dogs cope? Do their claws damage the surface?

If it's not dog-friendly, can anyone suggest hard flooring that's suitable for dog owners and won't break the bank please? There's no nice old floorboards hiding under my carpets, sadly.


----------



## echodomino (17 December 2011)

Mine are on laminate but the cheap stuff scratches under their nails. They only slip when they're looning around. Have tiles down in the kitchen and laminate in the dining room. My mum's got tiles where the dogs are too, easier to keep clean too.


----------



## FionaM12 (17 December 2011)

echodomino said:



			Mine are on laminate but the cheap stuff scratches under their nails. They only slip when they're looning around. Have tiles down in the kitchen and laminate in the dining room. My mum's got tiles where the dogs are too, easier to keep clean too.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Not posh enough to have a dining room!  It's just a kitchen and sitting room. Quite a small space really.


----------



## galaxy (17 December 2011)

we did ours in this http://www.floors2go.co.uk/laminate-flooring/256/maple-3s this summer


We decided to go for one that is not completely smooth.  It is slightly rough to touch.  He has not made 1 scratch in it, and he plays and messes around.  


Plenty of houses we visit have laminate/tiles so he was semi used to it...


----------



## MiCsarah (17 December 2011)

I have proper wood flooring in my lounge, tiles in my kitchen and dog room and laminate in my bedroom.They do slide on the laminate if having a loon but not on the wood apart from in the morning when the bitch seems to everywhere at 100miles anhour but on her tiptoes!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 December 2011)

Laminate in kitchen: they are trained to sit on their bed til the boot is open then get in the car outside the front door (although Zak tends to pee off elsewhere ) so they don't slide. Hall and lounge are tiled with textured tiles, underfloor heating in the lounge, although all three 'run hot' so prefer the cool edge where there's no heating. (but mostly are on someone's knee )


----------



## summerguest (19 December 2011)

no probs with scratching the floor but my greyhound sometimes has trouble with it. when he slides on it, he gets scared and stands on his claws so then does the splits....not good! My whippet doesn't have any probs with the laminate floor though.


----------



## whisp&willow (19 December 2011)

we have laminate flooring from wickes.... fairly low end of the budget too!  and it has stood up fine to the dog.  she only slips on it when being an eeejit!  

we have ceramic tiles on the kitchen floor. they are textured so much more grippy.

the only time i'd worry about laminate is if i had a young pup, as slippy smooth flooring can cause issues.  but in this case i would just put a rug down. 

x


----------



## cremedemonthe (20 December 2011)

We have the laminate flooring in our front room too, looks so realistically like wooden floorboards people don't believe me when I tell them it is laminate/vinyl or whatever it is made of. It is raised slightly to imitate real wood which gives the dogs a good purchase on it so don't slip.


----------

